# Alfred Pound RN



## Neil Purdon (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm searching for information on Alfred Pound who attended the Training Ship General Botha in Simonstown in 1936/37 and joined the RN and I gather commanded RN destroyers after the war.

He had a son Dudley, which begs the question whether or how they are related to their famous namesake, Admiral of the Fleet Sir Alfred Dudley Pickman Rogers Pound?

Any clues or pointers on where to find them will be gratefully received.


Neil


----------

